
Ask HN: What is the best browser for privacy? - ZanyProgrammer
This is a dual track question: 
What&#x27;s the best browser both in terms of privacy from corporations like Google, and from the government? I assume for the latter especially there&#x27;s more than just a browser-like using Tor, etc.
======
henrixd
Dillo. It has no JavaScript support, but thats one of the reasons, why it is
safe. You can combine that with TOR, if you like.

Better fitted solution for real life would be firefox, with noscript, ghostery
and adblock. Sure there is holes everywhere in the browser, but JavaScript
opens one of the biggest attack surface continually exploited by ad companies
and others. You should run only scripts on sites you trust.

------
higherpurpose
Tor of course. But without anonymity, there's also
[https://www.epicbrowser.com/](https://www.epicbrowser.com/) I think it has a
built-in proxy, but not sure if it ever changes.

------
cpt1138
I would say Firefox as their business model doesn't see to require you as a
product and with add-ons like Ghostery and Ad-block the web is actually
pleasurable to use most of the time

